

Alexis Ohanian's Carthage College Commencement Address Live  ~2:40pm EDT - covercash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FERGSI9jjPQ&feature=share

======
covercash
And a UStream mirror: [http://www.carthage.edu/library/webcast/webcasting-
stream-3](http://www.carthage.edu/library/webcast/webcasting-stream-3)

